# Oreo kidded this morning (pics)



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

went outside this morning a little after 6 to my surprise Oreo had her baby,a little doeling:baby:found it behind the washtub.mother and baby are doing fine.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh she's adorable, mother and her look to be doing well- that's great.


----------



## RebelRidgeFarm (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy cute!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definite cutie pie!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

What a doll! I love the sweater. Where do people find all these cute sweaters!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwww she looks just like my beau bear, beautiful!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads..she's a keeper...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is just adorable !!! I love her colors and her little sweater.
It looks like a little bath towel robe for a Yorkie , lololol
I have couple of those I use for my dogs


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

absolutely adorable!!


----------

